# I Have an announcement to make



## Texas_Justice85

This past weekend, I asked Erica, my girlfriend of four years, to marry me. She said yes and now we're engaged. The wedding wont be for another year but all you guys are invited. Stogies are on me!!


----------



## RJS

Congratulations!


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Congratulations brother!
!


----------



## Blake Bowden

Awesome brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

My sincere congratulations Brother!


----------



## C_Cabra

As my uncle told me when I gave the same news  Congradudolences brother!


----------



## cmoreno85tx

Congrats Brother T.J. !!!


----------



## nick1368

Congrats


----------



## Jon D. Smith

Congradulations Brother!
It's a wonderful journey for sure.
....and I'd love one of those stogies!


----------



## Bill Lins

Congratulations to you & our sympathies to her! ;-)

Good luck to you both!


----------



## Robert Marshall

Congratulations!!


----------



## owls84

Congratulations Brother, I hope its a big place because we are all actually coming. By my calculations right now that is a little over 200 people.


----------



## JTM

gratz


----------



## Texas_Justice85

owls84 said:


> Congratulations Brother, I hope its a big place because we are all actually coming. By my calculations right now that is a little over 200 people.


excellent!!


----------

